# Help my Forum is in FRENCH



## CashSax (Feb 6, 2003)

something switched itself a lot of French words I don't understand French


----------



## HeyJoe (Jul 5, 2008)

Same here, don't speak French,:crybaby: only speak English & Spanish...pls put it back in either English or Spanish!


----------



## Christian1 (Jun 7, 2016)

Me too… and all the accents are question marks.


----------



## kreacher (Jun 13, 2011)

Mine is part french part english. My guess is that it's a problem with the background interface shared by both the english and french websites.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Working on this. The techs where trying to fix an issue with the language plugins. Please stand by. 
-Philip


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Working on this. The techs where trying to fix an issue with the language plugins. Please stand by. 
-Philip


----------



## Christian1 (Jun 7, 2016)

*Re: Re : Help my Forum is in FRENCH*



VSadmin said:


> Working on this. The techs where trying to fix an issue with the language plugins. Please stand by.
> -Philip


It's fixed for me now, thanks!


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

It was a brief bug fix that had to turn the site to only french for a short time. Thanks all for your patience. 
-Philip


----------



## ZootTheSim (Jun 22, 2016)

Maybe it's another Selmer buyout?


----------



## Charlie J (Mar 11, 2014)

Mine still shows Réponse rapide and Aller en mode avancé.


----------



## VSadmin (Mar 20, 2017)

Reporting this now, thanks. 
-Philip


----------



## ColtH (May 28, 2015)

Not to beat a dead horse, but I am also seeing Réponse rapide and Aller en mode avancé.


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

Response Rapide and mode avancé are self explanatory, aren't they. Just turn the word order around and they are practically English. I don't see a problem with that, especially since learning some French will help you out when you travel there. Frankly I wish I knew more French than I do, which is only from going there a dozen or so times and from my son going to a school in the Liceu system since age 2. At age 16 he's quadralingual and in great shape for dealing with the future. Why are so many people in America and some other countries so behind on this reality that being multilingual is a benefit and blessing, not a hindrance?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## Alain Gen (Dec 2, 2013)

Jazz Is All said:


> Response Rapide and mode avancé are self explanatory, aren't they. Just turn the word order around and they are practically English. I don't see a problem with that, especially since learning some French will help you out when you travel there. Frankly I wish I knew more French than I do, which is only from going there a dozen or so times and from my son going to a school in the Liceu system since age 2. At age 16 he's quadralingual and in great shape for dealing with the future. Why are so many people in America and some other countries so behind on this reality that being multilingual is a benefit and blessing, not a hindrance?


"Miniatures attachées" may be more tricky (and also much more funny for a French: "miniatures" is the term for the small illustrations found in the medieval manuscripts...).


----------



## JazzManCan (Sep 3, 2013)

Mines in French too, if someone could fix it that'd be just great  thanks!


----------



## click (Apr 17, 2009)

Jazz Is All said:


> Response Rapide and mode avancé are self explanatory, aren't they. Just turn the word order around and they are practically English. I don't see a problem with that, especially since learning some French will help you out when you travel there. Frankly I wish I knew more French than I do, which is only from going there a dozen or so times and from my son going to a school in the Liceu system since age 2. At age 16 he's quadralingual and in great shape for dealing with the future. Why are so many people in America and some other countries so behind on this reality that being multilingual is a benefit and blessing, not a hindrance?


Yeah, but all these funny symbols and hieroglyphic marks are a drag: they can cover up a whole word. Fun to guess at first, but it gets old.


----------



## ColtH (May 28, 2015)

Jazz Is All said:


> Response Rapide and mode avancé are self explanatory, aren't they. Just turn the word order around and they are practically English. I don't see a problem with that, especially since learning some French will help you out when you travel there. Frankly I wish I knew more French than I do, which is only from going there a dozen or so times and from my son going to a school in the Liceu system since age 2. At age 16 he's quadralingual and in great shape for dealing with the future. Why are so many people in America and some other countries so behind on this reality that being multilingual is a benefit and blessing, not a hindrance?


I took French throughout my schooling, everyone in our system had to take another language from middle through high school. And yes, even to a plain English speaker it should be obvious, but I'm sure it wasn't an intended feature of the forum...


----------



## mi000ke (Mar 21, 2011)

Ne t'inquiète pas. Vous comprendrez un jour.


----------



## Bari Sax Guy (Sep 9, 2007)

Steve Martin 

“Boy, those French! They have a different word for everything.” 

― Steve Martin


----------



## Jazz Is All (Sep 28, 2007)

Bari Sax Guy said:


> Steve Martin
> 
> "Boy, those French! They have a different word for everything."
> 
> ― Steve Martin


Yeah, it's Greek to me.


----------



## cam95 (Jun 28, 2017)

I also have this issue. Most of the forum is English, but there are a few French words here and there. "Réponse rapide" and "Aller en mode avancé"


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

cam95 said:


> I also have this issue. Most of the forum is English, but there are a few French words here and there. "Réponse rapide" and "Aller en mode avancé"


yes, cam95, the forum users ( and the new and old forum owner) are aware of this, that's why this thread was started several months ago. You are certainly not the first to notice this and by the way there are even more parts in French.

The administration has been unable to do anything about this for months, at this point I suppose that it is not going to happen.


----------



## Guto (Jul 19, 2003)

milandro said:


> The administration has been unable to do anything about this for months, at this point I suppose that it is not going to happen.


I'd say unwilling. this is just ridiculous that they can't fix a couple buttons that are showing up in French for many months.
the Search engine has been broken for months too. impossible to find old threads. 
and it's not for lack of users complaining about these issues...


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

It is not for me to say, because I have no information towards that end, that they at the new administration are working or not working at a solution of these problems.

I hope they are

...but I have to say that there is no evidence other than a certain amount of messages each time with different names , stating that the case or ticket has been sent to someone else.

I can't help thinking of the adventures of James Veitch on replying to spam.

Anyway, look at the positive side: Lots of people are learning French!

As for the search engine.

Only the specialized Searches are broken ( searching within for sale ads or searching within your own posts or searching in thread ) but the general search engine works well.

So if I search here (top center of the page) Guto For Sale

http://www.saxontheweb.net

I find all the threads where you appear where something for sale was ( whether yours or someone else's).

https://forum.saxontheweb.net/gtsea...www.saxontheweb.net%2F&ref=&ss=2689j755175j13

It isn't perfect but it is a workaround.

Have a laugh!


----------



## Guto (Jul 19, 2003)

Funny!

I say this must have something to do with Phil moving to France... Lucky me, I already speak French, so I'll survive 
Cheers


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

I think we all will since the internet has provided us with translating apps.

Besides, if one has been here at least a year one should remember where buttons were and what they did.

Still it is incomprehensible how so many intelligent and knowledgeable minds can’t get around this problems, on the other hand , despite all its shortcomings, it still works.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

AND, we are there again! Someone pushed again the wrong button and now everything is in French, no dates and the entire thing is a mess!


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Re : Help my Forum is in FRENCH*



milandro said:


> AND, we are there again! Someone pushed again the wrong button and now everything is in French, no dates and the entire thing is a mess!


This is nothing that we (ie SOTWmods/admin) have done. We don't even have permissions to access the phrase/language settings.

I presume you are using the vb4 Original theme.

I do not see any French. When you say "everything" I assume you mean all the forum buttons, links directions. nd phrases, obviously peoples' posts cannot be somehow magically translated into French.


----------



## Mike T (Mar 10, 2013)

So the Anglo-American cultural empire takes another hit…

Remember this is a Canadiain forum… 

Mince alors !


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Re : Help my Forum is in FRENCH*



milandro said:


> AND, we are there again! Someone pushed again the wrong button and now everything is in French, no dates and the entire thing is a mess!


What Dom you have in your settings > general for language?


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

*Re : Re: Re : Help my Forum is in FRENCH*



Pete Thomas said:


> What Dom you have in your settings > general for language?


I didn't change anything in my settings and despite me speaking Frecnh I wouldn't do this but every single part of the " skin" is in french now, I also got the ususal request (to which I have always answerd NO) to provide me with targeted adverts, even THAT was in French, a language, again that is neither in my forum settings nor in my computer settings.

Also the forum no longer makes me insert images from my computer ( which I have done until yesterday) I have now 3 screen shots which I can't post right away


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

*Re: Re : Re: Re : Help my Forum is in FRENCH*



milandro said:


> even THAT was in French, a language, again that is neither in my forum settings nor in my computer settings.


The option for French is actually in the forum settings. I realise it isn't something you could have accidentally switched without knowing, I was just wondering if whatever has gone wrong with the forum has caused some peoples' settings to change. e.g. a database crash or corruption. So any form of troubleshooting should obviously to check the language setting there however remote a possibility it may have got changed.



milandro said:


> I also got the ususal request (to which I have always answerd NO) to provide me with targeted adverts,


How often do you get this? I never get that, the main issue I have is that I use the forum a lot on mobile, and I keep getting it switch to the so-called enhanced mobile view rather then debutants which I prefer (even though half the links don't work)

Other obvious things to try are to clear browser cache, try different browsers, delete cookies etc. but I'm sure you've already tried those.


----------



## milandro (Dec 22, 2006)

It is fixed, Thank you, maybe the last Safari update did this


----------



## Pete Thomas (Sep 12, 2004)

milandro said:


> It is fixed, Thank you, maybe the last Safari update did this


I don't think it that is likely. But then neither is anything else I can think of! But don't thank me I didn't fix anything.


----------

